# Backpack sprayer recommendation



## AdamH (Apr 22, 2018)

I was planning on purchasing a Chapin 20 or 24 volt backpack sprayer in a few months, but there are numerous negative reviews for both models(battery issues, leaking, etc.). 
Have you had any problems?
Would you recommend the 20 or 24 volt? 
Is there another electric sprayer you would recommend in a similar price range? 
Thank you.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

The M4. Variable speed pump. Two wands. Many uses besides lawn work. Accepts TeeJet nozzles. No leaks.


----------



## AdamH (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll check it out.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

I have used the Chapin 24v weekly for the past 2 lawn seasons, 21000sqft, for fungicides/humic/kelp/fulvic/imidicloprid/bifenthrin without problem. Use TeeJet nozzles without problems.


----------



## AdamH (Apr 22, 2018)

7474 said:


> I have used the Chapin 24v weekly for the past 2 lawn seasons, 21000sqft, for fungicides/humic/kelp/fulvic/imidicloprid/bifenthrin without problem. Use TeeJet nozzles without problems.


That's encouraging to hear. Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I have had my 24v Chapin since Sept. '18. Just last week it totally crapped out. Either the pump or the switch went bad is my guess. Getting a hold of Chapin to go through the warranty process is kind of a pain.

I have used it to spray the Next products as well as fungicides.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I have the Ryobi backpack sprayer because I have Ryobi batteries for other tools. At stock, it's fairly decent but I have some minor gripes.

The hose in the tank is loose and floppy, so oftentimes it will not be at the bottom of the tank and will have trouble emptying it.

Secondly, there are times when I lose pressure and it comes out as a stream. I notice it when the tank gets low. It might be related to the first issue. Adjusting the nozzle tightness seems to re-pressurize.

I bought it this season and only had to use it 3-4 times so I'm still getting used to its quirks. It apparently accepts TeeJet nozzles, but I haven't done my research into it to know which one to buy for my use. It has a plastic wand whereas the smaller 1-2 gallon handheld Ryobi sprayers have a metal wand. I don't think the metal wand accepts TeeJet nozzles from what I've read here.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

For 3ksqf I'd just get a good 2 or 3 gallon hand can with good wand. I bought a manual pump Chapin backpack and regret it. Not because of the manual pump, that is easy, light and reliable. But getting the darn thing on and off my back at least 4 times per use is getting old...and yes I do sit it on a high table to make it easy. It's also tough to see how much product I sprayed without a mirror. I'm no weakling but a walk behind sprayer would have been the right choice for my yard. For 3k a backpack is probably more hassle than it's worth. JMHO.


----------



## AdamH (Apr 22, 2018)

LawnRat said:


> For 3ksqf I'd just get a good 2 or 3 gallon hand can with good wand. I bought a manual pump Chapin backpack and regret it. Not because of the manual pump, that is easy, light and reliable. But getting the darn thing on and off my back at least 4 times per use is getting old...and yes I do sit it on a high table to make it easy. It's also tough to see how much product I sprayed without a mirror. I'm no weakling but a walk behind sprayer would have been the right choice for my yard. For 3k a backpack is probably more hassle than it's worth. JMHO.


That may be the way to go. I'm now considering the Chapin 2 gallon pro series with a constant flow valve. 
Thank you all for your input.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

This is just my opinion, of course, but since you asked... :lol:

My first sprayer was a 2-gallon hand pump. It was fine when I started out because I only spot sprayed a couple times each year and didn't have any aspirations of a t2 or t3 lawn.

A couple years later I bought a manual pump backpack sprayer, the Jacto HD 400, because I wanted to broadcast spray prodiamine and maybe some post-emergent. I'm sure the HD 400 is a decent product in general, but I couldn't ever get mine to work properly. To make matters worse, Jacto support wouldn't respond to any emails. I think I tried calling their 800 number once, but it didn't get me anything. Based on my experience, I don't recommend Jacto products whatsoever.

Next I bought the My4Sons M4 basic. Here's my mini review:


stotea said:


> I've had the M4/M4S sprayer for a year now. I can go into more detail, if requested, but here's a summary for now (keep in mind some of these are subjective):
> 
> Pros:
> +Customer service is second to none, literally. Responsive, friendly, helpful, and generous. The owners are the CS, so no f***ing around with call centers or third party support.
> ...


Fast forward to today, and I'm putting the finishing touches on a custom push sprayer. I still have the 2-gallon hand pump for glyphosate, and the M4 I'll use for spot sprayer and/or pesticide applications to non-lawn areas. I also still have the HD 400, though I don't know why, haha.

Long story short, I would recommend a battery powered backpack sprayer if you intend to do any broadcast spraying. Spending an extra $50-$100 vs a manual pump backpack is totally worth it! I would never recommend a hand pump can sprayer if you're ever going to broadcast spray. It's just way too inconvenient, IMO.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Hand cans will never go to waste. You will always need a few, so it's a great place to start. The extra $150-300 can be better put towards chemicals to get ya started, Too many things in this hobby seem like "must haves" after reading all the rave reviews...but in reality many of those things don't justify the big hole in your wallet.

I bought the backpack after broadcasting prodiamine over 10k with a 2gal roundup hand can. It sucked, but not because I had to fill it 5 times (I would have had to fill the backpack 3 times anyway, and that's more of a pain). It sucked because the tip sucked for broadcasting. It is now my Gly sprayer and it's fine for that. A decent 2 or three gallon sprayer is cheap, and I bet you will use it for a long time...even after you "upgrade", if that day ever comes. Just make sure whatever you get can accept T-jets. You probably won't need one right away though, the tip that came with my Chapin seem just fine to me.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I would definitely recommend battery powered sprayer if you're broadcast spraying your whole yard. Having to pump every 50 feet slows you down a lot.


----------

